# Calling all GIANT breeds...



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Let see pictures of those big babies. Perfect chance to show off your big furkids!

Here is Ryder, a 2.5yr old Great Dane


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know if you are considering these giant breeds. LOL I know they are medium to large, but most consider them huge so I thought I would show them off. LOL


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

They're all so Cute! 

Making me so jealous. Can't wait until i have the room and time to have a big dog.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Heeeeerrrreee's Blondie!

She's not giant yet, but I'm thinking she may end up that way. She's 8.5months old










Eating out of her new black Kong










The look I get after she jumps and knocks the wind out of me in my recliner(not really)


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Buster our Lab/Doberman mix. He is 80 pounds of pure love!!


----------



## soleilwhippet (Sep 26, 2007)

this one is good for my collie merlin he is very big. 
















it may be hard to see in the pics but he weighs 113lbs.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Great pics everyone!!! Keep um coming!!


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a few of Jasper, my "little" baby


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

I love Jasper!!! How old is he?


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

I love him too! He's 11 months old.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's little Sandy and her "new hole". Momma was a saint, and who knows what dad was. She's 5 months old and about 55 pounds. Dunno if she's gonna be giant or not, but we can hope. Crappy picture but was taken with wifey's cell phone.



onyxdaily said:


>


I love that picture!!!!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

tenth those paws are huge, she still has to fill out like 50 lbs more


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> I love that picture!!!!


Thank you. When we first put that bandana on him, we thought he looked like a cowboy. I'm thinking of getting him a little holster and hat to wear for Halloween, along with his bandana, of course.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

SammyDog said:


> tenth those paws are huge, she still has to fill out like 50 lbs more


Yah they're huge. When she licks (at 6 in the morning in our bed) she puts one paw on your face, and it's like somebody smacking you with an oven mitt.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Lightwingcreations said:


> Heeeeerrrreee's Blondie!
> 
> She's not giant yet, but I'm thinking she may end up that way. She's 8.5months old


Oh, I see family guy on in the background and sadly I know which episode it is as well. It's the one where they have the beer contest and you have to find a scroll to get to get a tour of the pawtucket factory and peter had just found the last scroll. 



onyxdaily said:


> Here's a few of Jasper, my "little" baby


My god! I don't see how he has the strength to lift up that beast.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Yah they're huge. When she licks (at 6 in the morning in our bed) she puts one paw on your face, and it's like somebody smacking you with an oven mitt.


Yes!!! Blondie is constantly socking me in the face, the big moron, hence her nickname Blondzilla. I think Sandy is going to be HUGE!

Jasper would make a very good Sherriff, so make sure to get him a badge too. He might even be able to pass as The Lone Ranger with that mask, lol!


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Yah they're huge. When she licks (at 6 in the morning in our bed) she puts one paw on your face, and it's like somebody smacking you with an oven mitt.


Lol. I've also been smacked with many a Jasper oven mitt.



Durbkat said:


> My god! I don't see how he has the strength to lift up that beast.


Well, that was a few months ago. My husband can't pick him up anymore. He actually tried last night and about threw his back out  



Lightwingcreations said:


> Jasper would make a very good Sherriff, so make sure to get him a badge too. He might even be able to pass as The Lone Ranger with that mask, lol!


I can't believe I didn't think of that. He does look like a sheriff. Too bad he doesn't act like a sheriff. Jasper's much better at breaking the rules than enforcing them, lol


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is Patrick who I consider a Giant. He is a Standard Poodle mix. He stands about 29 1/2"-30" at the shoulder and in July when he turned 1 he weighed 100lbs exactly. As you can see in the pictures with my lab mix, he is very big.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Patrick is extremely handsome! I love a shaggy dog.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Lightwingcreations said:


> Patrick is extremely handsome! I love a shaggy dog.


Thanks. It takes alot of brush to get through all that thick fur.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry I'm late for this thread. I've been sick 
Anywho, here's Uallis. He's an English Mastiff for those new members who don't know...Oct. 5th he will be 7 months at 120+ lbs.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Heres Dozer.....My Mastiff/ Lab mix. My big slobber dog.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> 5th he will be 7 months at 120+ lbs.


Wow. And I thought Jasper was big. How tall is Uallis? And he is too cute, by the way.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Here is my gang.. All 4 Borzois. 








Left to right- Femka, Hottie, my friend, Galina and Zubin..


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

onyxdaily said:


> Wow. And I thought Jasper was big. How tall is Uallis? And he is too cute, by the way.


He is about 27 inches tall. Or thereabouts...He's a big boy


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

alrght heres Chloe. shes a great dane, 6months old, 26" at the shoulder, and i dont know how much she weighs... lol... its been a while!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha ha,


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

ROFLMAO! Lorina, you are too funny.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


Freakin hilarious!!!!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

See what you made me do? Now I'm gonna have to find a still shot from Godzilla and Photoshop Sandy into it. Then I'm gonna have to have it printed and matted and framed. THANKS A LOT LORINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's my Daisy Duke - 80 lbs 6yrs old, and Rosco - 90 lbs(he doesn't think so though) 1 year old, and still growing... 
They're crappy pix but they're too cute!


----------

